# Patching file bsd.port.mk failed



## nilsson (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi,

I have a fresh FreeBSD 7.1 installation for testing and learning purposes. Today I updated my ports tree and noticed that there was an update to glib and irssi was compiled using the old version of glib. I tried to update them with portmanager -u but I got following error at the end of update:


```
reverting bsd.port.mk patch -=>cd /usr/ports/Mk; patch -R < /usr/local/share/portmanager/patch-bsd.port.mk-0.3.6;
Hmm...  Looks like a unified diff to me...
The text leading up to this was:
--------------------------
|--- /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk	Tue Nov  8 01:02:51 2005
|+++ bsd.port.mk	Wed Nov 16 02:16:57 2005
--------------------------
Patching file bsd.port.mk using Plan A...
Hunk #1 failed at 2049.
1 out of 1 hunks failed--saving rejects to bsd.port.mk.rej
done
```

portmanager -s shows that glib got updated but being new to FreeBSD the error bothers me and I'd like to know how to fix it.

I tried to google some help and I found a few posts with similar errors but all I got from them was that it's related to portmanager and that I could avoid errors by using portupgrade instead.


----------



## ale (Jan 11, 2009)

I can confirm that (FWIK) I didn't faced this problem using portupgrade.

You can try getting the file from cvsweb http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.c...bsd.port.mk?rev=1.606;content-type=text/plain
and compare it to the one in /usr/ports/Mk


----------



## nilsson (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks ale, I'll check that file if I can make something out of it.

Same thing happened when I upgraded Perl. Maybe I'll change to portupgrade.


----------



## jsa@ (Jan 21, 2009)

The patch to bsd.port.mk is harmless. It can safely be ignored. I asked rnoland@ via IRC directly a few weeks back.


----------



## nilsson (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the info.


----------

